# Etrex Handlebar Mount



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

What are you using to mount your etrex to your handlebars? I've come across 3 options for far. One option is made by Garmin and doesnt seem very well reviewed. Another option by RAM, which is well reviewed, but I don't like how it sits so high. Option 3 is also by Ram, and is basically just the top portion of their other unit, so it site more flush on the handlebars. #3 seems to be the best, but I haven't found much feedback on it. 
1: http://shop.garmin.com/accessory.jsp?sku=010-10267-00
2: http://products.ram-mount.com/rammount/productdetail.aspx?partnumber=RAM-B-149z-GA5U
3: http://www.mountguys.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RAP-274-GA16&click=21


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

I've been using the standard Garmin mount for thousands of offroad miles. It's the lightest, but really it's just what I have. I haven't tried either RAM mount, and don't see any reason to.

No problems. I leave it a little loose on the bars in case of a crash (so it spins, rather than breaks).


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

The Garmin one requires that the battery/back cover be swapped, correct?


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

08HardRock said:


> The Garmin one requires that the battery/back cover be swapped, correct?


Well, the newer etrex units come with the attachment, which screws into the back of the standard battery cover. Older units you had to swap, yes.


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying. Does this mean there is no "quick release" mechanism? i.e. I have to unscrew it every time I want to take it off?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Your #1, the Garmin version...The replacement back case is good but only works with units with no memory card. Should be the non "x" series.

The bar clamp shown will work with the clip that is included in the box with the GPS unit. You screw the supplied clip to the back case and use the same handlebar clamp which you buy seperate.

The Ram cradle setup as your #2 is big. I would say no as it's more for moto use.

The ram cradle #3 seems low profile.

Here's my story, I have the Garmin barmount and supplied in the box clip setup. I've used this for both my Vista Cx and my new Vista HCx (about 18 months). It works, but does not clip tight, kind of rattles a little. Never had an issue, but for extra insurance I run the supplied lanyard tied to the stem.

I haven't used the RAM cradle, honestly I've been half heartedly watching for it to finally be available. It's here so I'll likely convert. The RAM just seems to offer better protection, as it encircles the unit.

While you are shopping for options, buy the Garmin brand soft case. I keep mine in this at all times, except when bar mounted. This works real well when I stuff it into the top of my Camelback and just let it track or just use it for everything else. Even in the Camelback I still use the lanyard as a safety.

Hope that helped.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

08HardRock said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Does this mean there is no "quick release" mechanism? i.e. I have to unscrew it every time I want to take it off?


You can remove it or leave it installed. It's pretty low profile, mine will slide into the soft case with the clip installed.

FWIW, it's easy to remove, it doesn't use a screwdriver, it uses a penny as the slot is radiused.

PK


----------



## bingobong (Mar 4, 2008)

+1 for the Garmin mount for my Vista HCX. I also use the clip supplied with the GPS unit rather than swapping the battery case I ride through some pretty rough terrain and it has worked fine so far. I never thought about using the Lanyard for added protection sounds like a good idea I think I will try that.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

bingobong said:


> +1 for the Garmin mount for my Vista HCX. I also use the clip supplied with the GPS unit rather than swapping the battery case I ride through some pretty rough terrain and it has worked fine so far. I never thought about using the Lanyard for added protection sounds like a good idea I think I will try that.


The Garmin replacement back case will not work with the Hcx or Cx's.

The shape is different as it does not have a notch for the memory card.

Confusing yes.

But you can buy the replacement case option and use ONLY the bar mount. Cost difference is small.

PK


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I commute, so I want to make sure I can get it off my bike easily as I dont want to leave it on my parked bike. I think I'm leaning towards the 3rd Ram option. I found a place called gpscity.com that has it for only a little more than I could get the Garmin one for. Only thing is I have never dealt with this vendor and the customer reviews are a bit varied and suspect. Mountguys seems well recieved by customers, but it'll be an extra $5. Not a lot, but its the principle of wanting the better deal.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Go for no. 3. The Garmin mount rattles. No. 2 puts your GPS in a vulnerable position.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

08HardRock said:


> What are you using to mount your etrex to your handlebars? I've come across 3 options for far. One option is made by Garmin and doesnt seem very well reviewed. Another option by RAM, which is well reviewed, but I don't like how it sits so high. Option 3 is also by Ram, and is basically just the top portion of their other unit, so it site more flush on the handlebars. #3 seems to be the best, but I haven't found much feedback on it.
> 1: http://shop.garmin.com/accessory.jsp?sku=010-10267-00
> 2: http://products.ram-mount.com/rammount/productdetail.aspx?partnumber=RAM-B-149z-GA5U
> 3: http://www.mountguys.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RAP-274-GA16&click=21


Question on #3; do you have to remove everything from one side of your handlebar to slide it on? Let me know because I'm interested in getting one if I don't have to remove stuff from the bar to mount it.


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

It does not appear that way. Looks like its just an open "U" that you put on the handlebar, then screw the "U" shut, so as to grip the bar.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the Garmin mount for my Vista C - the back cover is just a lift and turn lever and then mounts on to the clip. Mine has held well, no vibrating or anything. I also wrap the lanyard for extra piece of mind.


----------



## SatelliteBiker (Jun 26, 2008)

I never had a problem with my etrex Legend unit and the way it mounted to Garmin's bar mount.

My newer etrex Vista HCx unit, however, has worked itself loose and the unit fell off. Since I had been watching that little wobble the HCx's apparently have on Garmin's mount, I saw it fall and didn't lose it. I'll be using the lanyard as a safety net.


----------



## darrondb (Jul 31, 2008)

*eTrex mounting solutions*

I use a eTrex Vista and the simplest way that I have found to mount it is to use a neoprene case zip tied to the stem. These cases can be found about anywhere ( I bought mine at Cabelas and REI) and run about $15. What I like most is that the GPS unit is slightly more protected from the crud and is fairly well protected in a crash situation (first hand experience). Its also really easy to remove from the case. Something to try if the handle bar mount doesnt work out.


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

that looks pretty good. and it does seem to give more protection than the mount. do you leave the neoprene case on all the time, or are you able to remove this from the zip ties as well? thanks for the pic!


----------



## Hawseman (Jun 1, 2007)

darrondb has the answer.....I've been riding this same setup for a good year. I like the cushioning, screen protection and low profile. I use a velcro strap to fasten the case closed, as well as hold it to the stem. I have the utmost confidence in this setup (many falls to back my claim).










The belt loop is tucked into a Lizard Skin Ball Frog, fairly easy to remove. I mostly leave mine on with a rag shoved in it, unless the case needs to be de-mudified. I rarely ride without my gps....I like blazing down new trails.


----------



## SatelliteBiker (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a good idea, and it's free since I already have the case. I have some velcro straps leftover from network cabling, which will work perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

darnit, where were you guys last week. I ended up ordering the Ram mount. Don't get me wrong, it seems to be a solid mount and works well for my commute; but I like your idea a lot better; and it seems that it would prove more effective on the trails.


----------

